# Ab wann Wasserkühlung



## 30Devil (15. März 2015)

*Ab wann Wasserkühlung*

Hi Leute,

hab da mal ein paar Fragen was das Thema Wasserkühlung anbelangt.

Ab wann lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung?

Wenn dann würde ich mir falls es vorrausgesetzt ist bei mir eine AIO gerne holen (LEPA Aquachanger). Momentan hab ich den Scythe Mugen 4 drauf seit knapp 3 wochen. temps liegen nach BF4 und Titanfall im grünen Bereich ca.46 Grad. (Da denke ich bräuchte ich noch keine).

Gekühlt wird gerade ein AMD FX 4300 4x3,8 GHz soll aber im Sommer getauscht werden zu einem 8350 8x4,00 GHz und deswegen besteht meine Frage da ich gelesen habe das dieser FX doch recht warm werden sollte. Wie es in der Praxis mit den Temps dannn aussieht keine ahnung, aber die sollen sich laut verschiedener Bewertungen so um die 62 Grad einpendeln bei vollast mit ner guten Luftkühlung.

Wäre das ein grund zu wechseln? 
Da ich in meinem Gehäuse keinen DoppelRadi einbauen kann bleibt mir eben nur die möglichkeit eine Single Wakü einzubauen.


----------



## keinnick (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ab wann Wasserkühlung*

Mit einer AIO-Wasserkühlung wirst Du nicht viel bessere Ergebnisse erzielen als mit Deinem aktuellen Luftkühler.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ab wann Wasserkühlung*

Eine Wakü lohnt sich ab dem Punkt wo du 
a) die gewünschte Lautstärke bei Belastung unter Luft nicht mehr erreichen kannst
b) die gewünschten Chiptemperaturen mit Luft nicht mehr erreichen kannst
c) die Abwärme des Systems mit Luft nicht mehr zu bewältigen ist
d) beliebige Kombinationen aus a-c.


Das gilt aber nur für eine echte Wasserkühlung - diese AllInOne-Dinger sind nicht besser als gute Luftkühler - nur teurer.


----------



## 30Devil (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ab wann Wasserkühlung*

Okay danke für die Tipps.

Lautstärke bekomm ich momentan nur von den standart Gehäuselüftern, und vom Netzteil.
Der Mugen schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen und stört mich nicht weiter, da ich eh die meiste zeit wenn der Rechner an ist mein HS auf habe.

Übertakten denk ich mal brauche und werde ich nicht da dieses Thema für mich etwas heikel ist und ich mich mit der Marterie nicht wirklich auskenne.

Bzw. da mein Rechner auf dem Tisch steht und mein zimmer den ganzen Tag Sonne abbekommt, wäre es denk ich sinnvoll abzuwarten was meine Temps sagen wenn es hochsommer ist oder? (um dann eine evtl. überlegung für ne Wakü zu holen sinnvoll wäre)


----------



## dsdenni (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ab wann Wasserkühlung*

Der Mugen 4 wird dem 8350 gut kühlen können. Nur dein Mainboard kannst du mit nem 8350 vergessen..


----------



## tsd560ti (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ab wann Wasserkühlung*

Bevor du dir den Stress mit dem Mainbaordtausch antust, würde ich dann gleich den Unterbau wechseln, es sei denn, du bekommst den 8350 jetzt besonders günstig. 
Ich habe meinen Fx6100 zum Beispiel übertaktet und hoffe mit dem System noch bis 2016 zu kommen, wenn die neuen AMDs und Intels in 14nm rauskommen (sollen). Helfen könnte dir dabei zum Beispiel MehlstaubtheCat. 
Weil eine komplette Wasserkühlung schnell die 500€ sprengt, sehe ich bei deinem System an anderen Punkten deutlich mehr Bedarf. Selbst wenn man schon z.B. nen i7 5820K mit einer 290X hat, macht es wirtschaftlich deutlich mehr Sinn, eine zweite 290X zu holen und weniger zu übertakten, als auf eine Wasserkühlung umzusteigen.


----------



## 30Devil (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ab wann Wasserkühlung*

Die Graka weis ich ist nicht mehr die beste.....aber die muss noch bis Weihnachten herhalten.......da will ich mir dann eine 970er holen.

Was ist am MB z.B. falsch?  Ich brauchte auf die schnelle ein SYS da ich den PC brauche.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ab wann Wasserkühlung*

Keine Sorge, der FX 8350 läuft darauf. Nur ist das board nicht so fürs Übertakten ausgelegt.
Willst du also den FX gut übertakten, solltest du ein anderes Board nehmen.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ab wann Wasserkühlung*

Die empfehlen schon ab nem AM3+ 4Kerner einen Tobblower, der Fx8350 produziert doch dann nur noch Destillat mit einem Mugen 4.


----------



## Joker_54 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ab wann Wasserkühlung*

Der Topblower wird ja wegen den relativ "warmen" Spannungswandlern empfohlen, guter Aiflow reicht idR aber auch.
Das aktuelle Board macht übertakten so oder so nicht mit, deswegen würde ich das Geld direkt in eine neue Platform (1050/2011) stecken, anstatt komplett neuen AMD Unterbau zu kaufen.
Den FX4XXX kannste ja als Officerechner weiterverwenden, wenn du noch ne alte HDD und NT findest


----------



## Luigi92 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Ab wann Wasserkühlung*

Die 2011er CPUs würden sich lohnen, wenn:

man Bild-, Video-, 3D-Animationen macht ( z.b.: 3Ds Max, Photoshop, Premiere)    // weil man sehr viel Arbeitspeicher benutzt siehe Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man mehrere Grafikkarten oder eine/zwei Grafikkarte/Grafikkarten und einem SAS RAID Controller benutzt    //man benötigt dadurch die Lanes der CPU (meine CPU i7 4820K (40 Lanes))
man später auf einem HexaCore wechseln will bzw. bei der Haswell-E Serie auf einem Octacore.


----------

